# 1993 Audi S4 FOR SALE



## rockins4 (Sep 27, 2005)

A very clean S4 for sale for $10,000 with 150,000 miles. Pearl White with tan leather. Dealer service records from day one. No expence spared with car. Interior spotless, Exterior near mint. This is by far the cleanest 93 S4 I have seen. If you are interested email me for pics and more info. Located 30 miles north of Boston Ma.


----------



## rockins4 (Sep 27, 2005)

*[email protected] for 1993 S4 info*

yaaa


----------



## rockins4 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: 1993 Audi S4 FOR SALE (rockins4)*

Contact info [email protected]


----------

